# Thank You Guys and a rant



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 1, 2011)

I am a contractor and strive to produce the highest quality in all my projects. The longer I spend in the business the frustrating it gets. I cannot find anyone teachable that is interested in learning the why and how. The more I learn the more I find that I don't know. The state of the trades is terrible and only getting worse. Homeowners looking to save money contractors compromising or starving. Competing against hacks is killing me.

I looked at bids my neighbor recieved for his roof. At a quick glance they all seemed low except one. He wanted to know if I could match the lowest bid because as a good neighbor he wanted to give me the work. I appreciate it, I do. When I looked at the bid I didnt know what to say. I told him I'd get back to him.

Fast Forward. I sit down and look at the job. Get a complete materials list. My materials were so close to the estimate I had to do it all again. Same number. I couldn't possibly do the job for anywhere near that price. So I started deducting drip edge, ice and water trying to see how could anyone get here.

I ended giving him a price about a thousand more than the lowball, but he has three all the same ballpark? I gave him the materials list just to show him cost. I'm gonna do the job for him. But how do three contractors??? give similar quotes at such low prices?

I had twelve guys at one time. Now I work with a life long friend. We stay busy as can be almost all from referrals zero advertising. I work a little more now make a little less but deal with alot less headaches. Where have all the craftsmen gone? Oh and I am college educated PITT baby, I do this cause I love it. I can count the number of guys I have met in 20 years that really care on my fingers. Lack of knowledge is the problem.

Blah blah blah


----------



## RJJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Marcus: I feel your pain. In a different life I was once a builder & developer and had 3 crews going all the time. Built hundreds of homes, apartments, commercial, industrial and more. This has not changed since 1970. You just have to toss the best # and walk away. Been in inspections now for 25years and miss the tools. Lucky for me my oldest is a roofing contractor and when time permits I get a little dust on my hands. I quite often assist with large bids. Don't get them all and in fact only score about 35%. Just hang tough. Always nice to hear a good rant and glad to have you on the BB. We need a few contractors to keep us in line. You know us code geeks can be over board at times.


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome Marcus...wish I could say things will get better but I ain't betting the farm on it (if'n I had one).  All you can do is your best...those that pick low-ball will be sorry, and will look you up the next time.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2011)

> But how do three contractors??? give similar quotes at such low prices?


Maybe they have better buying power because the specilize in roofs or left over materials to get rid of?



> We stay busy as can be almost all from referrals zero advertising


Try this 4 to 6 weeks after the job is finnished and no big complaints or call backs send a note to your customers and tell them you where reviewing their job and you exceeded your profit margin. Include a check for an odd amount between 30 to 150 bucks depending on size of job. They will rave about you to all their friends and neighbors.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys thank for the replies. Finished a driveway today. 5 yards, truck at noon and gone by 4. Going back tomorrow to clean up and what not PAY DAY!

Starting HUD rehab house for an investor this week. Should be fun. Plumbing, Kitchen drywall and 18 windows.


----------



## jpranch (Aug 2, 2011)

MarcusGeiser, I do belive a man after my own heart. The very best to you. Rant here all you want. We are here to help. Unlike the revamped ICC bullitin board you do not have to be a paid member to post here. Most of the country is in the toilet. We had a hail storm last year and the roofing contractors came out of the woodwork. Wish we had more of your kind here.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 3, 2011)

I have made some mistakes. My biggest one was taking on a partner. I got all jammed a up and will be digging out of that mess for a few more years. I wouldn't declare bankruptcy perhaps a mistake but I am a young old schooler and don't believe in it. As I always say "it is what it is, now what's the solution?" No more partners, no more trying to become a huge using subs that don't care.

I plan to invest in some properties to rehab. I believe there is a need for quality renovations. Not just lipstick and 1/2 A$& workmanship. My plan is to specialize in properties that need structural work. I have an engineer that I am building a relationship with.

As far as supporting the forum, I find it to valuable a resource not to contribute. I will be clicking that donation button and sending in a $$$$ even if it is small.


----------



## jpranch (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, I send my very best regards to your parents and to you. Your parents surly did something good. Best wishes. jpranch


----------

